# NFL Redzone



## jclewter79 (Jan 8, 2008)

Dish Network announced today during a special retailer chat that they will be carrying the NFL Redzone channel at launch. They will be carrying the SD and HD feeds, it will be located at channel 155 and, you will have to have the silver 200 package or above and the multi-sports pack to get it.

http://dish.client.shareholder.com/releasedetail.cfm?ReleaseID=404745


----------



## snowcat (May 29, 2007)

I didn't expect this to happen. This is definitely tempting...


----------



## jclewter79 (Jan 8, 2008)

snowcat said:


> I didn't expect this to happen. This is definitely tempting...


I really did not expect it either. I will probably add the multi-sports pack for football season because of this.


----------



## Kheldar (Sep 5, 2004)

snowcat said:


> I didn't expect this to happen. This is definitely tempting...


Of course they picked it up. Now they can honestly claim that they carry every NFL game. They'll just leave out the fact that it isn't _the whole_ game. :grin:


----------



## crabtrp (Sep 23, 2006)

Is the RedZone channel available to DirecTv customers without having the whole NFL package?


----------



## jclewter79 (Jan 8, 2008)

crabtrp said:


> Is the RedZone channel available to DirecTv customers without having the whole NFL package?


No announcement yet to that effect.


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

DirecTV's redzone channel is different the the NFL Network's version.


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

Man. They found a way to get me to pick up the multi sports pack again for a few months.


----------



## Kheldar (Sep 5, 2004)

Shades228 said:


> DirecTV's redzone channel is different the the NFL Network's version.


That isn't really known for sure, is it? Until now, the DirecTV's RedZone channel was the only one. How do you know that the DirecTV RedZone won't now just be the NFL RedZone channel?


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

Kheldar said:


> That isn't really known for sure, is it? Until now, the DirecTV's RedZone channel was the only one. How do you know that the DirecTV RedZone won't now just be the NFL RedZone channel?


It will be a lot different.



> NFL RedZone is a new and different service than the Red Zone Channel offered by DirecTV to subscribers to the Sunday Ticket out-of-market package.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

ENGLEWOOD, Colo., Aug 24, 2009 /PRNewswire-FirstCall via COMTEX News Network/ -- DISH Network Corporation (Nasdaq: DISH) and NFL Network today announced that "NFL RedZone" - a new channel from NFL Network - will be available on DISH Network starting on the NFL's first Sunday of the regular season, Sept. 13.

NFL RedZone, produced by NFL Network, whips around every NFL game on Sunday afternoons delivering touchdowns and the most exciting moments live and in high definition. When a team goes inside the 20-yard line, known as the "red zone," fans see the crucial plays as they happen. The channel keeps fans up-to-date in real time, switching from game to game with live look-ins, highlights and a chance to see every important play. 
"NFL RedZone is the most exciting thing to happen to football since high definition," said Ira Bahr, Chief Marketing Officer for DISH Network. "There's no better way to kick off the 2009 NFL season than by changing the way America watches football, and DISH Network is pleased to offer consumers an opportunity to catch every touchdown and the biggest plays as they happen."

"Fans with DISH Network now have the ability to see the important plays from NFL games as they happen on Sunday afternoons with our new NFL RedZone channel," said Kim Williams, Chief Operating Officer for NFL Network. "We are thrilled to announce this deal with DISH Network that provides fans with an exciting new channel produced by NFL Network that complements the live broadcasts of NFL games."

Starting Sept. 13, NFL RedZone provides live action and real-time highlights from the 1:00 p.m. E.T. and 4:00 p.m. E.T. games. Host Scott Hanson brings viewers real-time scoring and fantasy updates from a new state-of-the-art NFL RedZone studio at NFL Network headquarters in Los Angeles.

NFL RedZone is broadcast in both high definition and standard definition on DISH Network Ch. 155 as part of the Multi-Sport Package, which is available to most DISH Network customers at $5.99 per month. 
For more information on NFL RedZone, visit www.nfl.com/redzonetv. For more information on DISH Network, visit www.dishnetwork.com.

*About DISH Network Corporation 
*DISH Network Corporation (NASDAQ: DISH), the nation's HD leader, provides approximately 13.610 million satellite TV customers as of June 30, 2009 with the highest quality programming and technology at the best value, including the lowest all-digital price nationwide. Customers have access to hundreds of video and audio channels, the most HD channels, the most international channels, state-of-the-art interactive TV applications, and award-winning HD and DVR technology including 1080p Video on Demand and the ViP(R) 722 HD DVR, a CNET and PC Magazine "Editors' Choice." DISH Network is included in the Nasdaq-100 Index (NDX) and is a Fortune 250 company. Visit www.dishnetwork.com.

SOURCE DISH Network Corporation 
http://www.dishnetwork.com
Copyright (C) 2009 PR Newswire. All rights reserved


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

When I saw that Fuel was being moved from 155 to 156, and all the Redzone adds, I was holding out hope, that the redzone channel would just appear. Now I don't have to hope at all. YEE HAW


----------



## nmetro (Jul 11, 2006)

crabtrp said:


> Is the RedZone channel available to DirecTv customers without having the whole NFL package?


According to the NFL RedZone website, the DirecTV RedZone channel is different from the NFL RedZone channel being offered by DISH and cable outlets.


----------



## Eksynyt (Feb 8, 2008)

Well, I am now seriously thinking about switching to Dish full time. If only they would get CSN Northwest, I'd be set.

Does anybody know if this channel will show teams driving down the field, or just them in the Red Zone? For example, if a game goes to OT, will we see the OT as it happens, with team's driving, or will we only see it if teams go inside the Red Zone? It would suck if we can't see a team try a 50 yard FG in OT and the game ends and we weren't able to see it live.


----------



## jclewter79 (Jan 8, 2008)

Kheldar said:


> Of course they picked it up. Now they can honestly claim that they carry every NFL game. They'll just leave out the fact that it isn't _the whole_ game. :grin:


They have already told the retailers that they are not allowed to use the terms: "out of market" or "sunday ticket" in their ads involving the new channel.


----------



## Kheldar (Sep 5, 2004)

jclewter79 said:


> They have already told the retailers that they are not allowed to use the terms: "out of market" or "sunday ticket" in their ads involving the new channel.


But what about "every game", "all the important action", etc? You don't think they're going to try to use this to make people think they have all the big football?

Even before they got this channel, in previous seasons they were advertising "football every night of the week".


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

In market-speak.... expect to see ads now that not only say "all the big games"... but "all the big plays" or "all the scores" or something to that effect.

And don't think for a minute that DirecTV, Time Warner, Comcast, etc., etc. wouldn't use the same market speak themselves.


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

Like the advertisement for the Redzone already says. 
All the scores, from every game. 
What a killer bonus for adding the Multi sports pack. Normally I and I know others do it this time of year for College football season, and now we get this as a great big cherry on the top. 
Sundays, anchor one tuner to a game, and the other tuner to NFL Redzone, jump over any and everytime you see a score update, on games you are insterested in, or just have it PiP.


----------



## morbid_fun (Jan 16, 2007)

Eksynyt said:


> Well, I am now seriously thinking about switching to Dish full time. If only they would get CSN Northwest, I'd be set.
> 
> Does anybody know if this channel will show teams driving down the field, or just them in the Red Zone? For example, if a game goes to OT, will we see the OT as it happens, with team's driving, or will we only see it if teams go inside the Red Zone? It would suck if we can't see a team try a 50 yard FG in OT and the game ends and we weren't able to see it live.


If the channel will be anything like DirecTV's version, they will only show the redzone action and scoring action. There are times where if no one is in the redzone they will pick a game or two and show the drives, then switch to a score, whether a touchdown or a field goal. Either way, the redzone channel is very much worth it.


----------



## surfdude85 (Jul 26, 2008)

sounds great! so can someone having classic bronze add the multi sports pkg, and receive this new channel? thanks


----------



## epokopac (Aug 8, 2007)

surfdude85 said:


> sounds great! so can someone having classic bronze add the multi sports pkg, and receive this new channel?
> 
> 'Fraid not. Need to have Classic Silver or higher WITH the MSP (Multi Sports Pack) to get the NFL Network Red Zone. You can't get the "existing" NFL Network channel anyway if you don't subscribe to Classic Silver or higher to begin with.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

Kheldar said:


> That isn't really known for sure, is it? Until now, the DirecTV's RedZone channel was the only one. How do you know that the DirecTV RedZone won't now just be the NFL RedZone channel?


NFL'S Redzone is copyrighted.........


----------



## booger (Nov 1, 2005)

Nice addition! Thanks Dish!


----------



## Tsi2quick (Feb 15, 2007)

So I believe we have the Absolute HD package if I remember correctly, will I get this channel? I'm assuming not since we never get any of the new GOOD channels.


----------



## jclewter79 (Jan 8, 2008)

Tsi2quick said:


> So I believe we have the Absolute HD package if I remember correctly, will I get this channel? I'm assuming not since we never get any of the new GOOD channels.


I doubt it because you cannot add multi-sports to absolute.


----------



## mcss1985 (Dec 6, 2007)

What about Turbo HD. I have Turbo Silver now with multi sport. Based on past experiences I wouldn't think I would get any new channel, but I already get NFL Net. and have multi sport so ... maybe?


----------



## jclewter79 (Jan 8, 2008)

mcss1985 said:


> What about Turbo HD. I have Turbo Silver now with multi sport. Based on past experiences I wouldn't think I would get any new channel, but I already get NFL Net. and have multi sport so ... maybe?


Hopefully this channel will only be tied to multi-sports and not the base package. (other than requireing the base pack to include NFL Net.)


----------



## Slamminc11 (Jan 28, 2005)

jclewter79 said:


> Hopefully this channel will only be tied to multi-sports and not the base package. (other than requireing the base pack to include NFL Net.)


NFL RedZone will be available within the Classic Silver 200 ($52.99/mo. with locals where available) WITH a subscription to the add-on package, Multi-Sport Package, which is $5.99/mo. Customers may also receive NFL RedZone in HD with a subscription to the HD add-on package. In order to receive HD local network programming, qualifying customers must also have a ViP®-series/MPEG-4 receiver and an applicable antenna pointed to either the 129° or 61.5° orbital location.


----------



## puckwithahalo (Sep 3, 2007)

mcss1985 said:


> What about Turbo HD. I have Turbo Silver now with multi sport. Based on past experiences I wouldn't think I would get any new channel, but I already get NFL Net. and have multi sport so ... maybe?


Just depends on what channels within the 200 or higher it is tied to. If they're all available in HD, then yes TurboHD equivalent packages will get it. If not, then no. That's more or less the reason any new channel is left out of those packages, they're carriage agreement requires them to be packaged with certain other channels. If those channels aren't available in HD, then it can't be part of the Turbo HD packages since the non-HD channel wouldn't be in them.


----------



## Mustang Dave (Oct 13, 2006)

Wow this sounds like a pretty cool channel. I am already reserving the PnP window for this channel on Sundays. Cant wait to see it in action thanks Dish!


----------



## reslfakb (Nov 11, 2008)

There's a promo for the channel at:

nfl.com/nflnetwork/story?id=09000d5d811f59b2&template=without-video&confirm=true

Looks well worth $6/month to me. They said in the video promo they won't have any commercials-- 6 uninterrupted hours of up to the minute highlights. Should be a big hit for fans of fantasy football as well as folks (like myself) who are stuck getting hometown games of teams they don't care about (it was painful trying to watch the Bengals last season).


----------



## bigshew (Feb 26, 2007)

Any chance there will be a free preview on opening Sunday?


----------



## dano (May 2, 2003)

Looking at and considering the Red Zone channel, which would require me to add just the $6 multi sport. Noticed on the Dish website the ad for this channel says "Hurry subscriptions are limited". What on earth does that mean?


----------



## Kheldar (Sep 5, 2004)

dano said:


> Looking at and considering the Red Zone channel, which would require me to add just the $6 multi sport. Noticed on the Dish website the ad for this channel says "Hurry subscriptions are limited". What on earth does that mean?


You aren't the only one asking that question. 
What's That Mean?


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

dano said:


> Looking at and considering the Red Zone channel, which would require me to add just the $6 multi sport. Noticed on the Dish website the ad for this channel says "Hurry subscriptions are limited". What on earth does that mean?


Marketing 101. If you say something is limited, and at a great price, everybody in the world will jump on it quickly. If you say, join at your convience, people trickle in. You know Dish wants this Channel to kick off with a bang. I just hope, it doesn't mean they are including it in the Multi Sports pack, for a limited time.


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2009)

Subscriptions are limited... limited to the number of subs they have


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I'm not sure how Dish would limit this anyway.

If the only way to get NFL RedZone is to subscribe to multi-sport... then anyone subscribing to multisport would get RedZone.

Dish would have to stop signing people up for multisport just because of RedZone... and that wouldn't make any sense at all.

In order for Dish to have such a limitation, it would mean RedZone would have to be authorized as a channel not part of any other package... which doesn't sound like what they are doing.

So this kinda has to be a smoke & mirrors marketing thing, because I can't figure out any way they could actually limit access to RedZone as part of multisport without limiting multisport as well.


----------



## nickg2 (Nov 28, 2005)

when i had DirecTV i had the sports package for a while, but dumped it. you can only watch SO many channels showing "best damn sports show" over and over with very little actual "regional" sports shows. i'd like to receive the new Red Zone channel, but don't feel it's worth taking on the sports package just to watch a channel ONE day a week.


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

nickg2 said:


> when i had DirecTV i had the sports package for a while, but dumped it. you can only watch SO many channels showing "best damn sports show" over and over with very little actual "regional" sports shows. i'd like to receive the new Red Zone channel, but don't feel it's worth taking on the sports package just to watch a channel ONE day a week.


Myself, I don't keep the multisports pack all year. Only during the college football season. 6(7) Really good College games this weekend. NFL Redzone is just a bonus for the package, and I will drop the package, as quick as football season ends. I couldn't believe, I could see my Daughters College DivII play in HD no less this weekend. GO CW WILDCAT's.


----------



## shadough (Dec 31, 2006)

This Redzone channel will only broadcast on sundays correct? WHat will it show the other 6 days of the week? Picture ad's for it? like what we see on channel 240 for AAD?


----------



## kgm32 (Oct 6, 2008)

nickg2 said:


> when i had DirecTV i had the sports package for a while, but dumped it. you can only watch SO many channels showing "best damn sports show" over and over with very little actual "regional" sports shows. i'd like to receive the new Red Zone channel, but don't feel it's worth taking on the sports package just to watch a channel ONE day a week.


I would gladly pay $6 per month for the sports tier to get the RedZone Channel then drop it after football season. That will be a total cost of $30-36 per season. I am locked into Direct TV for another 20 months due to having just signed up for HD with them. They require the purchase of the NFL Sunday Ticket at $299.95 AND the Superfan package at $100 for a grand total of $399.95 or about $ 360 more per season. I can see a large number of people switching to Dish for this...

:nono2:


----------



## bootman (Jul 23, 2009)

epokopac said:


> surfdude85 said:
> 
> 
> > sounds great! so can someone having classic bronze add the multi sports pkg, and receive this new channel?
> ...


----------



## epokopac (Aug 8, 2007)

bootman said:


> epokopac said:
> 
> 
> > But you can add the multi sport package to Bronze plus.
> ...


----------



## shadough (Dec 31, 2006)

Will it start w/ the opening kickoff?? Or will we just see Hansons face till someone goes into the 'redzone'? Cuz kickoffs could lead to touchdowns. How would they handle a kickoff return for TD if they weren't already ON that game, show it as replay kinda like a 30 second delay? I think it would be cool to show every opening kickoff of every game. Cuz not every game starts at exactly the same time, close but not exactly. Plus if we dont see a kickoff, we might miss a score 

I can't recall being this excited about getting a channel before, except maybe when I finally discerned that Cox Sports Television (CST) of Louisiana was actually being shown on Cox cable right here in Fairfax county VIRGINIA!


----------



## bootman (Jul 23, 2009)

epokopac said:


> bootman said:
> 
> 
> > You probably "won't" unless you are on Classic Silver or higher. It's not enough to just have the MSP (Multi Sports Pack) active. If NFL RedZone is NOT active for you on Sunday, you "could" upgrade to Classic Silver (could probably even do it online) for the length of the NFL season and then switch back to Bronze Plus when the season's over.
> ...


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

bootman said:


> epokopac said:
> 
> 
> > I can see the barker now.
> ...


----------



## kgm32 (Oct 6, 2008)

kgm32 said:


> I would gladly pay $6 per month for the sports tier to get the RedZone Channel then drop it after football season. That will be a total cost of $30-36 per season. I am locked into Direct TV for another 20 months due to having just signed up for HD with them. They require the purchase of the NFL Sunday Ticket at $299.95 AND the Superfan package at $100 for a grand total of $399.95 or about $ 360 more per season. I can see a large number of people switching to Dish for this...
> 
> :nono2:


For those of you like myself who are locked into Dtv and cannot or will not pony up the $ 400 for their Redzone Channel (or to pay the early termination charge) I am starting a campaign to ask the NFL to bring the Redzone Channel online to NFL.COM much like their FieldPass Radio broadcast. So if you think this is a good idea send them a note at the link below.

http://www.nfl.com/contact-us


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

kgm32 said:


> I would gladly pay $6 per month for the sports tier to get the RedZone Channel then drop it after football season. That will be a total cost of $30-36 per season. I am locked into Direct TV for another 20 months due to having just signed up for HD with them. They require the purchase of the NFL Sunday Ticket at $299.95 AND the Superfan package at $100 for a grand total of $399.95 or about $ 360 more per season. I can see a large number of people switching to Dish for this...
> 
> :nono2:


You're comparison is like saying you can goto a highschool musical for $3 instead of Broadway for $300. You're not comparing the same thing and you're just buying into the advertising hype. I can't wait to see people's reaction to this over hyped channel tomorrow and see how let down they're going to be.

NFL and other providers are marketing this like it's the NFLST but it's not even close. This is going to cause some bad blood between customers and their providers. They had a chance to have a big win by just telling people what it would really do without trying to make it sound more then what it was. They lost that and it does help fill a need for some people but overall nowhere even close to NFLST.


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

kgm32 said:


> For those of you like myself who are locked into Dtv and cannot or will not pony up the $ 400 for their Redzone Channel (or to pay the early termination charge) I am starting a campaign to ask the NFL to bring the Redzone Channel online to NFL.COM much like their FieldPass Radio broadcast. So if you think this is a good idea send them a note at the link below.
> 
> http://www.nfl.com/contact-us


I think that is a great idea, and wish you the best of luck with it.

NFLRedzone, is going to be great, but its very different, than the NFLSundayTicket.
NFLSundayTicket, is really all about watching the game YOU want to watch. Is it worth $300+ to you to be able to the game or the Team you want. I have always thought of it as a season ticket to your team, without having to go to the stadium or for those of us that have moved away from our favorite teams. I am stuck watching the Deadskins vs the Midgets this week instead of being able to see Seattle play.

Redzone is about all the scoring which is great, but you still miss watching the battles in the trenches, and the enjoyment of watching your team. Granted for $300 minimum, and then the addon's like HD, the Price gets steep fast for NFLSunday Ticket.

On a side note, one of the modes may want to merge this thread with the NFLRedzone now active thread. Tomorrow there will be all sorts of posts, and having everything in one thread might make life easier.


----------



## fryguy503 (Sep 3, 2009)

bootman said:


> You probably "won't" unless you are on Classic Silver or higher. It's not enough to just have the MSP (Multi Sports Pack) active. If NFL RedZone is NOT active for you on Sunday, you "could" upgrade to Classic Silver (could probably even do it online) for the length of the NFL season and then switch back to Bronze Plus when the season's over.


Actually since he says he has the Bronze Plus he can get the Multi-sport package and the nfl redzone. Bronze does not include his RSnets but Bronze Plus does and allows you to get the MSP aswell.


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

Shades228 said:


> You're comparison is like saying you can goto a highschool musical for $3 instead of Broadway for $300. You're not comparing the same thing and you're just buying into the advertising hype. I can't wait to see people's reaction to this over hyped channel tomorrow and see how let down they're going to be.
> 
> NFL and other providers are marketing this like it's the NFLST but it's not even close. This is going to cause some bad blood between customers and their providers. They had a chance to have a big win by just telling people what it would really do without trying to make it sound more then what it was. They lost that and it does help fill a need for some people but overall nowhere even close to NFLST.


No, the comparison is more like to you want to see the Highpoints of a 8 Broadway Plays in HD for 5.99, or sit through a single Broadway Play, for $300in SD. 
Anybody who thinks that NFLRedzone is more than Highpoints of active games, isn't paying attention. I am just glad I have a extra remote incase I burn out the swap button. Remember its Called Redzone channel for Redzone coverage on active games as well as instant highlights of scores.


----------



## puckwithahalo (Sep 3, 2007)

fryguy503 said:


> Actually since he says he has the Bronze Plus he can get the Multi-sport package and the nfl redzone. Bronze does not include his RSnets but Bronze Plus does and allows you to get the MSP aswell.


They still have to have 200 or higher because to get NFL Red Zone the base package must have NFL network, which 100+ does not.


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

puckwithahalo said:


> They still have to have 200 or higher because to get NFL Red Zone the base package must have NFL network, which 100+ does not.


Puck has hit it on the head.
Multisports pack, and a base Package that includes *"NFL NETWORK".*
One of the so called problems with NFL Network and some Cable Companies was what tier the NFL Network would be included.


----------



## jorossian (Jan 21, 2007)

My base package is DishLatino Max (52.99/mo) + HD (10.00/mo)

Would I get NFLRedzone if I add the multisport pack?


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

jorossian said:


> My base package is DishLatino Max (52.99/mo) + HD (10.00/mo)
> 
> Would I get NFLRedzone if I add the multisport pack?


I don't see the NFL Network as part of DishLatino Max, so I wouldn't count on getting the NFL Redzone, by adding the Multisports package.


----------



## jorossian (Jan 21, 2007)

ah you're correct. probably not


----------



## Mike P (Feb 10, 2007)

kgm32 said:


> For those of you like myself who are locked into Dtv and cannot or will not pony up the $ 400 for their Redzone Channel (or to pay the early termination charge) I am starting a campaign to ask the NFL to bring the Redzone Channel online to NFL.COM much like their FieldPass Radio broadcast. So if you think this is a good idea send them a note at the link below.
> 
> http://www.nfl.com/contact-us


*Good idea!*

I did it, and made comments.....

...


----------



## jerbear4 (Dec 19, 2005)

Was sitting here thinking if the NFL Red Zone would be worth the extra 5.99 to get the multi-sports package. After I thought about it I don't think it will be that great of a channel. Here are some things I wonder about with the channel. So it is to go live to a game when the team gets inside the redzone. They are making it sound as this only happens one game at a time. So what happens when five teams are inside the red zone? What game do they show you? Makes me wonder on this unless they use some sort of picture in picture or something like an interactive channel that allows you to highlight the game you want so you can pick up the audio of that game. Then this will not show those exciting touch downs like the 82 yard touch down runs or the 50 yard passes. Not knocking the channel for it may be great but these are just things to consider.


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

jerbear4 said:


> Then this will not show those exciting touch downs like the 82 yard touch down runs or the 50 yard passes. Not knocking the channel for it may be great but these are just things to consider.


If it's anything like my current Madden 10 onlien franchise there's a LOT of 82 yard scoring runs going on...


----------



## kgm32 (Oct 6, 2008)

Shades228 said:


> You're comparison is like saying you can goto a highschool musical for $3 instead of Broadway for $300. You're not comparing the same thing and you're just buying into the advertising hype. I can't wait to see people's reaction to this over hyped channel tomorrow and see how let down they're going to be.
> 
> NFL and other providers are marketing this like it's the NFLST but it's not even close. This is going to cause some bad blood between customers and their providers. They had a chance to have a big win by just telling people what it would really do without trying to make it sound more then what it was. They lost that and it does help fill a need for some people but overall nowhere even close to NFLST.


I think you are missing my point. Using your analogy DirectTV is telling me I have to pay for a broadway show when I would be happy to see a High School Musical. I know this is not the Sunday Ticket. It is highlights and scoring and that is all I want. When I had the Sunday Ticket, I found myself watching either the local game which is on Fox or the DTV Redzone Channel so when I find that I could be getting that for 6 to 8 per month from another provider, the $400 that DirecTV is telling me I have to pay is outrageous. I am not saying that the Sunday Ticket is over priced. If you want the option of watching any game then its great but as I stated that is not what I want. I want JUST a Redzone Channel be it the NFLs or DirecTVs but I am not going to pay $400 for it.


----------



## TE_DSMIA (Mar 13, 2008)

Where is the HD feed located All I see is the 155 SD feed...
I have Multi-sport and HD "everything" or Platinum or whatever it is called...


----------



## shadough (Dec 31, 2006)

9467


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

jerbear4 said:


> Was sitting here thinking if the NFL Red Zone would be worth the extra 5.99 to get the multi-sports package. After I thought about it I don't think it will be that great of a channel. Here are some things I wonder about with the channel. So it is to go live to a game when the team gets inside the redzone. They are making it sound as this only happens one game at a time. So what happens when five teams are inside the red zone? What game do they show you? Makes me wonder on this unless they use some sort of picture in picture or something like an interactive channel that allows you to highlight the game you want so you can pick up the audio of that game. Then this will not show those exciting touch downs like the 82 yard touch down runs or the 50 yard passes. Not knocking the channel for it may be great but these are just things to consider.


Well I am not worried about missing the 80 or 50 yard Touchdown plays, as they have already said they will jump to those Scores, and show them to us. 
As a Fantasy League player and Manager, and monitoring the live scoreboard on the ESPN page, you would be surprised how few times, you have multiple games in the Redzone. What I will miss is the hard hits, tackles and Blocks, that wont be shown. I can live with seeing all the scores the Seahawks rack up though


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

TE_DSMIA said:


> Where is the HD feed located All I see is the 155 SD feed...
> I have Multi-sport and HD "everything" or Platinum or whatever it is called...


Do you use the Map Downs? If not, channel 9467


----------



## bootman (Jul 23, 2009)

GrumpyBear said:


> Puck has hit it on the head.
> Multisports pack, and a base Package that includes *"NFL NETWORK".*
> One of the so called problems with NFL Network and some Cable Companies was what tier the NFL Network would be included.


...and it's a steal! :lol:

I'm watching Red Zone now with *no* NFL Network and *no* Silver and up package.:hurah:

Screen shots for reference.

http://s374.photobucket.com/albums/oo181/bootman_photos/test/


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

Congrats on BronzePlus, and Getting Redzone.
Wasn't sure how they were going to do this. Looks like they pick a game, and then wait.
Denver fumbling Kickoff was funny, switch to NO vs Det in Redzone, instead of watching a Punt, boom NO scores, and they jump right to Ind vs Jax in the Redzone, and really cool Jax INT in the endzone, and even was able to watch the FG by the Browns, only 15sec's behind live action.


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

Anyone getting it in HD? I get error 004.


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

RasputinAXP said:


> Anyone getting it in HD? I get error 004.


I am on the 155 HD, have 155sd locked out. I have the Browns vs Vikings on both right now as Redzone is watching that game. Redzone is about 40secs behind. Cool, Folk just kicked a 51yrd FG, extra Fantasy points for me.


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

Holding in the power button for a hard boot. We'll see if it rehits.


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

Didn't.


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

RasputinAXP said:


> Didn't.


What Package do you have? Really cool drive with Carolina and Philly right now.


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

GrumpyBear said:


> What Package do you have? Really cool drive with Carolina and Philly right now.


Classic Silver w/ HD & Sports Pack. On the phone now waiting so I can get a manual rehit.

ETA: Wife's watching. She's not convinced yet. She says she gets dizzy watching so many different games.


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

Ok,
I have an OFFICAL PROBLEM with NFL REDZONE. 
Where are the COMMERICAL's? How dare they leave a game1 to take to a live game2 just because game1 has gone to a 5 minute commercial break.

Only 28min's into this Channel, HUGE THUMBS UP. Almost TOO much action.


----------



## jclewter79 (Jan 8, 2008)

RasputinAXP said:


> Didn't.


I guess its time to do a chat and get a rehit. I have to say like Redzone. We get to see all the good stuff.


----------



## jclewter79 (Jan 8, 2008)

GrumpyBear said:


> Ok,
> I have an OFFICAL PROBLEM with NFL REDZONE.
> Where are the COMMERICAL's? How dare they leave a game1 to take to a live game2 just because game1 has gone to a 5 minute commercial break.
> 
> Only 28min's into this Channel, HUGE THUMBS UP. Almost TOO much action.


 You heard what they said: "We don't do commercials" I love it.


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

jclewter79 said:


> I guess its time to do a chat and get a rehit. I have to say like Redzone. We get to see all the good stuff.


Got it taken care of with the reboot apparently. Looks GREAT!!!

And now, natrally, I have to run to Home Depot.


----------



## ajc68 (Jan 23, 2008)

I've been watching this channel for a couple of years and it's awesome for fantasy football players. The morning session is always crammed as there are up to 10 games going on at once. The afternoon session slows down dramatically (less ADD) as there are usually only 3-4 games being played. I'm guessing the video feed is the same as the Directv RedZone channel, but there's a different host, as the D* host will often tell you which channel to tune into for that particular game.


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

I was worried about abusing the swap button. NOT even a issue, not that interested in Browns vs Vikings, or KC vs Balt. TV has been stuck on Redzone, no real reason to switch over to the games. Really enjoying how they are handleing 2 teams in the Redzone, split screen, and then they jump to how snaps it or has action going on. No more Timeout or TV timeout breaks when they are driving.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

Good to see you Dish folks are happy with the coverage. I couldn't handle missing the ability to not go between the Ravens, Colts, Falcons, & Giants at my leisure. 

Enjoy guys!:goodjob:


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

ajc68 said:


> I've been watching this channel for a couple of years and it's awesome for fantasy football players. The morning session is always crammed as there are up to 10 games going on at once. The afternoon session slows down dramatically (less ADD) as there are usually only 3-4 games being played. I'm guessing the video feed is the same as the Directv RedZone channel, but there's a different host, as the D* host will often tell you which channel to tune into for that particular game.


You can't possibly have been watching this channel for years, since it just started today.

You *might* be thinking about DirecTV's own "Red Zone" channel that they have... but this is something different from the NFL Network.


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

sigma1914 said:


> Good to see you Dish folks are happy with the coverage. I couldn't handle missing the ability to not go between the Ravens, Colts, Falcons, & Giants at my leisure.
> 
> Enjoy guys!:goodjob:


Redzone wont replace Sunday Ticket, were you get to pick an choose the game you want to watch from beginning to end. I have 2 other games going on PiP while watching Redzone, just not that interested in the 2 games going on, and can leisurely swap between them and not miss a thing. The Redzone Action is keeping me glued, to the channel. They are getting lucky with coverage when no game is in the redzone. Watching Slaton run with the ball and bam FUMBLE, live. Catching Flaco Throw a Incomplete pass and Brees was just intercepted.


----------



## superfan1 (Sep 12, 2007)

The Red Zone looks to be a great optioin for many people.. Yes it wont replace the sunday ticket.. But I do belive do it will effect direct tv... It allready has IMO they have started to give Hot Pass for free and are having a free preview of the package this year..

In the end they prob will have to do start reducing the price of the package to bring in more customers.....

This could be good for everyone in the end...


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

NFL RedZone actually works well for someone like me. I do like me some football... but I don't like flipping back and forth and then missing something. This way they do the flipping and show me what I missed if 2 things happen at once.

Meanwhile... yes, sometimes I get stuck with a crap game (like Philly pounding Carolina today) but aside from that, even with Sunday Ticket I couldn't really watch all those games... I'd just have the ability to choose a better game if my game wasn't a good one.

That said... I can't justify the $300 for the Sunday Ticket. If Dish had it, I wouldn't buy at that price... and if I was with DirecTV I would not buy it from them either at that price.

I don't know what the economics are of the package and what they really need to charge to be profitable... but it'd be a must buy for me at $50, and a probably buy at $100 for the season... but beyond that, I'm fine to save the money and watch the games I get with the standard channels.


----------



## epokopac (Aug 8, 2007)

bootman said:


> ...and it's a steal! :lol:
> 
> I'm watching Red Zone now with *no* NFL Network and *no* Silver and up package.:hurah:
> 
> ...


Congrats bootman! Sure hope it continues for you from week 2 onward. :hurah:


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

I just subscribed. WOW!!! This is great, channel flipping and pip with no action on my part. A couch potatoes dream come true! 

But in the Multi-sports package they show a few NFL HD channels, but those don't seem to be live for me. So what are they?


----------



## epokopac (Aug 8, 2007)

GrumpyBear said:


> Ok,
> I have an OFFICAL PROBLEM with NFL REDZONE.
> Where are the COMMERICAL's? How dare they leave a game1 to take to a live game2 just because game1 has gone to a 5 minute commercial break.
> 
> Only 28min's into this Channel, HUGE THUMBS UP. Almost TOO much action.


Very pleased as well! 2 BIG thumbs up! Now, back to the TV.


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

WOW,
Redzone LIVE coverage of the Denver vs Bungels, in a 6-7 game, and perfect LIVE coverage, and you get to see Stokley's 87 yrd TD. Would have missed that one with Sunday Ticket, who except a Bungel fan, and Bronco's fans would have been still watching with less then 30 sec's in the game, and Bronco's on the 13.

Redzone is worth it. I was excited about the channel fully prepared to be disappointed. I can't believe how GREAT this channel REALLY IS. Nieghbor says it is totally different than his Redzone that Direct gives, and wants to know how much he needs to pay Direct to get this added.


----------



## Schizm (Jul 31, 2007)

^^that play was amazing

Anyone else notice there seems to be an issue with the contrast on this channel? I was hesitant to pay six extra bucks a month for one channel, but have quickly changed my tune


----------



## jclewter79 (Jan 8, 2008)

Schizm said:


> ^^that play was amazing
> 
> Anyone else notice there seems to be an issue with the contrast on this channel? I was hesitant to pay six extra bucks a month for one channel, but have quickly changed my tune


Yes, the CBS feeds looked dark on the channel but, overall it is great.


----------



## jclewter79 (Jan 8, 2008)

GrumpyBear said:


> WOW,
> Redzone LIVE coverage of the Denver vs Bungels, in a 6-7 game, and perfect LIVE coverage, and you get to see Stokley's 87 yrd TD. Would have missed that one with Sunday Ticket, who except a Bungel fan, and Bronco's fans would have been still watching with less then 30 sec's in the game, and Bronco's on the 13.
> 
> Redzone is worth it. I was excited about the channel fully prepared to be disappointed. I can't believe how GREAT this channel REALLY IS. Nieghbor says it is totally different than his Redzone that Direct gives, and wants to know how much he needs to pay Direct to get this added.


It is nice to hear what you neighbor had to say about it.


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

Schizm said:


> ^^that play was amazing
> 
> Anyone else notice there seems to be an issue with the contrast on this channel? I was hesitant to pay six extra bucks a month for one channel, but have quickly changed my tune


I didn't notice it so much earlier, but in the Deadskins vs Midgets, the Fox Local Broadcast is MUCH crisper and sharper. Still good on the Redzone, but you can see its not as good. IT is the exact same feed though.


----------



## Galaxie6411 (Aug 26, 2007)

I've been watching almost all day, this is great when you like a team that you rarely if ever get to see play. I am a Niner fan and get 1-2 games a year if I am lucky, not to mention I get to see most of the other great plays from other teams. I'd still rather pay say $60 to get the entire Niners season but I doubt that will ever be available.


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

epokopac said:


> Congrats bootman! Sure hope it continues for you from week 2 onward. :hurah:


I think, Bootman might get lucky on this one. As L8er has pointed out and has been correct on the Free Platinum HD package, when dish screws up or creates a hole, they don't fix the issue until the next package/price change.


----------



## jmccull78 (May 19, 2004)

I don't often post on here, but I thought that I would give a huge recommendation to this channel. I am pretty cheap with the pennies, but this one is worth every bit. I have the stand-alone HD Silver for $49 so I added the sports package for an extra 5.99. WORTH EVERY PENNY. Great channel and, most importantly NO commericials in the 3 hours that I have had it on!!!!


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

GrumpyBear said:


> ...but in the Deadskins vs Midgets, the Fox Local Broadcast is MUCH crisper and sharper.


Crisp and sharp, agreed.

Oh, we weren't talking about the Giants' D?

Oh. My bad.


----------



## DBSNewbie (Nov 3, 2007)

Hi All,

D*s version of the the Red Zone Channel has now stopped showing live coverage of the games (past 4:00 Pacific Time, I guess) and there are still a couple of games happening.

I was just wondering if anyone with the NFL Red Zone Channel can chime in and tell me if they are still showing any coverage of the 49ers vs AZ Cardinal game or any of the NY Giants game earlier (which just ended)?

Thanks,


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

DBSNewbie said:


> Hi All,
> 
> D*s version of the the Red Zone Channel has now stopped showing live coverage of the games (past 4:00 Pacific Time, I guess) and there are still a couple of games happening.
> 
> ...


Still showing the Arizona and San Fran game. They have covered all 3 afternoon games to the very end. Didn't get to see the Seahawks as MUCH, but it was a blow out. Did get to see some of the game besides the 4 TD's, 2 Redzone Drives by Seattle and the Final Redzone drive of the Rams. As well as a 4-5 min's of regular coverage for the seahawks


----------



## bootman (Jul 23, 2009)

jorossian said:


> My base package is DishLatino Max (52.99/mo) + HD (10.00/mo)
> 
> Would I get NFLRedzone if I add the multisport pack?


If you can add the multi pack then you should get it.
I added it with Bronze plus and got it today.


----------



## DBSNewbie (Nov 3, 2007)

GrumpyBear said:


> Still showing the Arizona and San Fran game. They have covered all 3 afternoon games to the very end. Didn't get to see the Seahawks as MUCH, but it was a blow out. Did get to see some of the game besides the 4 TD's, 2 Redzone Drives by Seattle and the Final Redzone drive of the Rams. As well as a 4-5 min's of regular coverage for the seahawks


Thanks, GrumpyBear.

By the way, I was also wondering if NFL RZC has an announcer (similar to Andrew Siciliano on D*'s version), where he brings you up to speed on the coverage that they are about to switch to.


----------



## TE_DSMIA (Mar 13, 2008)

Overall a good channel I liked it alot...
I was wondering what the hell else I got for the "multi-sport" package...seems all the HD channels are blacked out in my area whats the point of getting Fox Florida if it is blacked out?...will I ever be able to watch them??


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

DBSNewbie said:


> Thanks, GrumpyBear.
> 
> By the way, I was also wondering if NFL RZC has an announcer (similar to Andrew Siciliano on D*'s version), where he brings you up to speed on the coverage that they are about to switch to.


Yes NFL Redzone has a ADD Announcer. Seems to work differently though. IN the morning with 9 games going on, he wasn't on much, you heard him in the background, as they switched from a Redzone situation, Long TD Run, Blocked FG, INT, or whatever. They didn't always prompt why the change to a game, and would just change. Very little Studio Time in the morning. Afternoon was slower. Several times all 3 games had no action going on so they would, do a fantasy football style Highlight of a player or game earlier in the day. If a Game had LIVE action, they would switch to that game in the Afternoon, no action, amazing how many Timeouts/Commercial breaks go on in games. Most of the morning and all afternoon, if no redzone or scoring plays, or change of possesion, Nfl Redzone seemed to Broadcast the game that had the closest score going on, or like they kept saying the one score game. Action was fast paced.


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

TE_DSMIA said:


> Overall a good channel I liked it alot...
> I was wondering what the hell else I got for the "multi-sport" package...seems all the HD channels are blacked out in my area whats the point of getting Fox Florida if it is blacked out?...will I ever be able to watch them??


Out of Market, you had better be a college Football or College sports fan. Pro Sports will be blocked out.


----------



## morbid_fun (Jan 16, 2007)

I have seen previews of the channel on their website, but I am wondering if someone can post some actual video of the channel in action. I am a long time DirecTV NFL ST subscriber and am curious as to how the channel compares/contrasts to DirecTV's version.
Thanks to anyone that can.


----------



## epokopac (Aug 8, 2007)

TE_DSMIA said:


> Overall a good channel I liked it alot...
> I was wondering what the hell else I got for the "multi-sport" package...seems all the HD channels are blacked out in my area whats the point of getting Fox Florida if it is blacked out?...will I ever be able to watch them??


Depends on what they're showing. Pro sports (MLB, NHL, NBA ...) and some college sports that are PPV are blacked out if they're outside of your DMA (zip code by any other name). Don't blame E*, blame the leagues. Most of the HD feeds are game-only feeds anyway. SD feeds are not game-only. Try it for at least the remainder of the football season. You can always drop it in January. Pro sports that go over their time limit (2.5 to 3 hours) are in the clear until they end. The Big Ten Network should be active for you. I'd give it a full 12 month test and then decide whether to have it only during pro football season.


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

morbid_fun said:


> I have seen previews of the channel on their website, but I am wondering if someone can post some actual video of the channel in action. I am a long time DirecTV NFL ST subscriber and am curious as to how the channel compares/contrasts to DirecTV's version.
> Thanks to anyone that can.


Hopefully next week somebody will think that far ahead and record for you. How much video time you looking for? Commercials don't do it justice at all.
I was hyped for the channel fully expecting to be let down in overall content. Channel far exceded expectations. 10am-4:35pm ish, No commercials, no Timeout's listening to Announcer's talking to talk, just live or as close to live action as possible.


----------



## dclaryjr (Mar 11, 2007)

I'm really glad I added this last night. I was watching the Cowboy game but switched to RZ during commercials--amazing timing hitting that Denver finish. For the second game, I just stayed on RZ the whole time. Three hours plus of football with no commercials. Great stuff!!!!


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

GrumpyBear said:


> Hopefully next week somebody will think that far ahead and record for you. How much video time you looking for? Commercials don't do it justice at all.
> I was hyped for the channel fully expecting to be let down in overall content. Channel far exceded expectations. 10am-4:35pm ish, No commercials, no Timeout's listening to Announcer's talking to talk, just live or as close to live action as possible.


If I think of it, I'll grab the wife's camera and make a video. Hopefully baby #2 will be here before then.

I totally agree that the channel was far better than I had hoped. NO COMMERCIALS? Fan-freakin-tastic. My wife was impressed by the end of the day.

And man, that Broncos comeback was sweet.


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

dclaryjr said:


> I'm really glad I added this last night. I was watching the Cowboy game but switched to RZ during commercials--amazing timing hitting that Denver finish. For the second game, I just stayed on RZ the whole time. Three hours plus of football with no commercials. Great stuff!!!!


I started watching the Browns vs Viking's game and put NFLRedzone in PiP. Expecting to swap over to catch the action on the NFLRedzone. Redzone Started out with the Denver game, that started out with some more action, and the next thing I knew, they changed over to action in a different game, and then back to Denver, they switched to more live action and less than 25 min's into the season, I was watching Redzone only with the local broadcast in PiP. Swap button didn't get used very much at all, compared to Saturday duing college games, and a Normal NFL Sunday.


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

RasputinAXP said:


> If I think of it, I'll grab the wife's camera and make a video. Hopefully baby #2 will be here before then.
> 
> I totally agree that the channel was far better than I had hoped. NO COMMERCIALS? Fan-freakin-tastic. My wife was impressed by the end of the day.
> 
> And man, that Broncos comeback was sweet.


Not sure I would call that a comeback. Dumb luck vs the Bungels isn't a comeback. Awesome to see it live though, as that was the one score differential game, that was ending soonest, so thats the one Redzone was broadcasting. 
I really like how they stick with the closet game, with a Team driving, when no Redzone or other action is happening. How sweet was it, to watch a switch from a game, the split second that game went to a commercial, Timeout or Ref Review, to another game with live action, but always cameback to show the Ref Review.


----------



## DBSNewbie (Nov 3, 2007)

GrumpyBear said:


> Yes NFL Redzone has a ADD Announcer. Seems to work differently though. IN the morning with 9 games going on, he wasn't on much, you heard him in the background, as they switched from a Redzone situation, Long TD Run, Blocked FG, INT, or whatever. They didn't always prompt why the change to a game, and would just change. Very little Studio Time in the morning. Afternoon was slower. Several times all 3 games had no action going on so they would, do a fantasy football style Highlight of a player or game earlier in the day. If a Game had LIVE action, they would switch to that game in the Afternoon, no action, amazing how many Timeouts/Commercial breaks go on in games. Most of the morning and all afternoon, if no redzone or scoring plays, or change of possesion, Nfl Redzone seemed to Broadcast the game that had the closest score going on, or like they kept saying the one score game. Action was fast paced.





morbid_fun said:


> I have seen previews of the channel on their website, but I am wondering if someone can post some actual video of the channel in action. I am a long time DirecTV NFL ST subscriber and am curious as to how the channel compares/contrasts to DirecTV's version.
> Thanks to anyone that can.


GrumpyBear's description gives me a pretty good idea of what the NFL version is like. It seems that the only major difference between the two channels is that NFL does not go into spit screen to show multiple games in the red zone or that are coming down to the wire. (Please correct me if I am wrong).

As a D* subscriber, myself, with Sunday Ticket and Super Fan, I, too, am curious to see actual video of NFL's version. And, as a D* subscriber, I also want to add that I feel that the cost of Super Fan is now unjustified.

It was one thing when D* was the only provider with a Red Zone type channel, but now that others have it, $99 for RZC and Game Mix seems too much of a rip-off.

Hopefully, D* will eventually get rid of Super Fan and provide the "extras" for free, just like they did with MLB EI.


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

Three times today were there were multiple teams in the Redzone, they did a split Screen and jumped to the one that went to action 1st, or stayed on both of them, until one would go to commercial break, or had a timeout. Once they showed both teams at the sametime, Ind Vs Jac on the Top Right and KC vs Baltimore bottom right. They would also put on the screen update coming soon for X vs X coming up. So you would know ahead what game they would be switching too. Saw the upcoming more in the Afternoon.


----------



## DBSNewbie (Nov 3, 2007)

GrumpyBear said:


> Three times today were there were multiple teams in the Redzone, they did a split Screen and jumped to the one that went to action 1st, or stayed on both of them, until one would go to commercial break, or had a timeout. Once they showed both teams at the sametime, Ind Vs Jac on the Top Right and KC vs Baltimore bottom right. They would also put on the screen update coming soon for X vs X coming up. So you would know ahead what game they would be switching too. Saw the upcoming more in the Afternoon.


So that is pretty much how D* has it in their version. Only difference being that D*'s announcer will say what Sunday Ticket Channel to tune to if you want to see more of the game. Other than that, I would say they are basically the same.

I have a feeling that D* will phase out their RZC (Just like how the Strike Zone Channel on MLB Extra Innings is no longer since the MLB Network now has a similar version).


----------



## morbid_fun (Jan 16, 2007)

DBSNewbie said:


> GrumpyBear's description gives me a pretty good idea of what the NFL version is like. It seems that the only major difference between the two channels is that NFL does not go into spit screen to show multiple games in the red zone or that are coming down to the wire. (Please correct me if I am wrong).
> 
> As a D* subscriber, myself, with Sunday Ticket and Super Fan, I, too, am curious to see actual video of NFL's version. And, as a D* subscriber, I also want to add that I feel that the cost of Super Fan is now unjustified.
> 
> ...





 GrumpyBear said:


> Hopefully next week somebody will think that far ahead and record for you. How much video time you looking for? Commercials don't do it justice at all.
> I was hyped for the channel fully expecting to be let down in overall content. Channel far exceded expectations. 10am-4:35pm ish, No commercials, no Timeout's listening to Announcer's talking to talk, just live or as close to live action as possible.


The added cost of Super Fan is hard to justify for me as well. Putting all the Super Fan features in the regular Sunday Ticket package will make the package much more appealing for the hold outs to buy.

As far as video, maybe about fifteen minutes. My main beef with the DirecTV Red Zone is the lack of coverage in the afternoon. They seem to always waiver during the second half of afternoon games and play alot of highlights or the Hyundai quality matchup plays.


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

DBSNewbie said:


> So that is pretty much how D* has it in their version. Only difference being that D*'s announcer will say what Sunday Ticket Channel to tune to if you want to see more of the game. Other than that, I would say they are basically the same.
> 
> I have a feeling that D* will phase out their RZC (Just like how the Strike Zone Channel on MLB Extra Innings is no longer since the MLB Network now has a similar version).


I don't have a reference to go off of myself. Neighbor used to SundayTicket, He didn't have the extra money this year for it and the extra's. He was impressed, and thought NFL Redzone was, faster paced and more seamless. I will try to find somebody locally with SundayTicket and extras by next weekend and have them record there Version. 
His visit also brought up the age ol DVR comparison, and I was introduced to Direct's Doubleplay DLB. Glad Direct come up with something but man, Give me Real DLB and a Real Buffer warning.

Thank GOD, Chicago vs GB is a good game, Commercials are Killing me, and Collingsworth is forcing me to turn the Volume off.


----------



## DBSNewbie (Nov 3, 2007)

morbid_fun said:


> The added cost of Super Fan is hard to justify for me as well. Putting all the Super Fan features in the regular Sunday Ticket package will make the package much more appealing for the hold outs to buy.
> 
> As far as video, maybe about fifteen minutes. My main beef with the DirecTV Red Zone is the lack of coverage in the afternoon. They seem to always waiver during the second half of afternoon games and play alot of highlights or the Hyundai quality matchup plays.


Yes, D*'s RZC does not show as much live coverage in the afternoon. And, from what GrumpyBear described in an earlier post, NFL's version goes on until the very last game is finished. With D*'s coverage cutting off early, I feel even more ripped-off for the cost of Super Fan.

However, there is less of a need to tune into a RZC in the late afternoon (I noticed that D* RZC channel went to highlights around 4:00 Pacific Time) since the games on your local feed would switch over to the other game(s) anyway, once their regularly scheduled game has already concluded or is well out of reach.


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

morbid_fun said:


> The added cost of Super Fan is hard to justify for me as well. Putting all the Super Fan features in the regular Sunday Ticket package will make the package much more appealing for the hold outs to buy.
> 
> As far as video, maybe about fifteen minutes. My main beef with the DirecTV Red Zone is the lack of coverage in the afternoon. They seem to always waiver during the second half of afternoon games and play alot of highlights or the Hyundai quality matchup plays.


I was really surprised that somebody asked if NFLRedzone was still covering the San Fran Vs Arizona game. As the Direct Redzone had stopped covering the game. NFLRedzone, covered in order towards the end the Giants vs Deadskins, Seahawks vs Rams, and then 49er's vs Cards. Only time they left the Giants as towards the end was for a timeout, or commercial break, and they would go to one of the other 2 games. If all 3 games were in a Timeout or Commercial they would do a player or team highlight, and then jump back to one as they come out of the commercial or Timeout. 49er vs Card game was shown all the way to the end, Highlights were shown during commercials and timeouts only. Game ended, Host came on said thank you for watching and it went Black. Redzone is alloted ending time is 5pm, so as long a game doesn't go past 5pm, looks like they will carry the games to there end.


----------



## shadough (Dec 31, 2006)

For the late games, they seemed to stick more to the AZ/SF game. They would show you the NY/DC game but only during 'the redzone'. We didn't see as much of the Sea/StLou game (which was the only late game I was NOT getting), but they definitly showed the AZ/SF game to conclusion, which apparently everyone saw on their local fox. Sometimes at commercials, they would cut to highlights of earlier action and sometimes would miss a play or 2 before rejoining the game.

Over all this channel just makes it harder for you to leave the TV area during the 7 hour NFL window


----------



## Eksynyt (Feb 8, 2008)

Wow the NFL RedZone is amazing. As good if not better than the ST version. Seriously this is all you need on Sunday if you are a football fan that just wants to follow every game. Worth every penny...thank you Charlie for getting this channel!


----------



## IndyTim (Nov 11, 2007)

I agree, it's awesome. Watched my local game with NFL RZ on PIP. Am a Viking fan living in Colts country so it was great to watch a lot of the game. Also a fantasy player, so it was cool to keep up with scoring action in all of the games. Much better deal than paying out the nose for The Ticket.


----------



## Curtis0620 (Apr 22, 2002)

IndyTim said:


> I agree, it's awesome. Watched my local game with NFL RZ on PIP. Am a Viking fan living in Colts country so it was great to watch a lot of the game. Also a fantasy player, so it was cool to keep up with scoring action in all of the games. Much better deal than paying out the nose for The Ticket.


Unless you want to watch all of your team's games.

Surprisingly, a lot of people want to see their team play, the whole game.


----------



## reslfakb (Nov 11, 2008)

Completely agree with the other positive reviews. I would venture a guess that FOX, CBS, and the Direct Ticket folks won't be happy campers by the middle of the season and will make a stink about the channel. It's got to be cutting into their ratings. I was glued to the channel and rarely switched to FOX or CBS the entire day. "Commercial free" was a big plus, especially during the first three hours with nine games going on simultaneously!


----------



## nmetro (Jul 11, 2006)

Just curious Normally, when an NFL team is playing at home, no other can be shown at the same time while the team is playing. So, if Denver plays a 2:00 game at Mile High Stadium, then the Denver game is on CBS,, but FOX cannot show a game at the same time. So, will NFL RedZone be blacked out in this instance?


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

nmetro said:


> Just curious Normally, when an NFL team is playing at home, no other can be shown at the same time while the team is playing. So, if Denver plays a 2:00 game at Mile High Stadium, then the Denver game is on CBS,, but FOX cannot show a game at the same time. So, will NFL RedZone be blacked out in this instance?


Not sure where you are going here.

Firstly, I don't believe what you are saying is true. Case in point from yesterday:

I am in North Carolina... Philly @ Carolina was the 1pm FOX game, and I also had the Miami/Atlanta game at 1pm on CBS. So no blackout just because the local team was at home.

Secondly... The NFL RedZone channel is essentially a highlight channel, though some of the highlights are presented live. I can't even imagine how with a single national feed they would be capable of blacking out just certain highlights for certain markets.

Lastly... you might have an interesting, if unintentional, point on another front... Some markets, like Jacksonville have been potential blackouts for home games this seasons because of low ticket sales. It will be interesting to see what happens IF a game is blacked out because of tickets sales how they will handle those highlights during the game.


----------



## neljtorres (Jul 15, 2004)

I love the redzone channel real nice no commercials!


----------



## farmerdave4 (Apr 19, 2007)

If I didn't already pay for multi-sport pack, I would not pay extra for this channel yet. I think they spent to much time on games that were not close to scoring and missing out on some live scoring. I am sure they will work out the kinks in their programming eventually.


----------



## nmetro (Jul 11, 2006)

Stewart Vernon said:


> Not sure where you are going here.
> 
> Firstly, I don't believe what you are saying is true. Case in point from yesterday:
> 
> ...


So, you answered my question. NFL RedZone will not be blacked out, no matter what the teams the networks are showing at that time. Because the Broncos were in Cincinnati yesterday, there was no way to verify that NFL RedZone would be blacked out during the Broncos game; if it were at home.

This makes NFl RedZone even better; I can watch other games while the Broncos are playing at home; something I could not do prior to this season.

And yes, NFL RedZone is a great channel. The NFL needs to balance the game schedule; so they have a similar amount of games for the early and late games. Three games at once was too little and nine games at once was a bit too much.


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

farmerdave4 said:


> If I didn't already pay for multi-sport pack, I would not pay extra for this channel yet. I think they spent to much time on games that were not close to scoring and missing out on some live scoring. I am sure they will work out the kinks in their programming eventually.


I can't think of a single time were they were showing a game were they didn't jump right to a score, or quick action. Afternoon they spent most of the time with 49ers Vs Arizona, but as soon as Giants or Deadskins did anything or went to the last 2 minutes they jumped right over. Only Time I got upset was when they jumped to the Seattle game just intime to see the blocked FG, and then they jumped back to the Giants game. They didn't go back and show the instant Replay that showed 12 men on the field for sometime.


----------



## nmetro (Jul 11, 2006)

Oh yeah, as far as blacking out NFL RedZone; DISH has the capability of blacking out channels by zip code. So, in theory, NFL RedZone could be blacked out in markets where an NFL team is playing at home. But, because it is designed as a highlight channels, I suspect the NFL does not have an issue with this. Though, I will be interested to see what they do wity NFL RedZone (in Jacksonville) when Jacksonville plays at home and did not sell out forcing a blackout of the game in the Jacksonville market.


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

nmetro said:


> So, you answered my question. NFL RedZone will not be blacked out, no matter what the teams the networks are showing at that time. Because the Broncos were in Cincinnati yesterday, there was no way to verify that NFL RedZone would be blacked out during the Broncos game; if it were at home.
> 
> This makes NFl RedZone even better; I can watch other games while the Broncos are playing at home; something I could not do prior to this season.
> 
> And yes, NFL RedZone is a great channel. The NFL needs to balance the game schedule; so they have a similar amount of games for the early and late games. Three games at once was too little and nine games at once was a bit too much.


AMEN to that one.

I was wondering too, about the the NFL rules. Looking at how the Redzone worked and the fact that they mentioned no Blackouts.


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

nmetro said:


> Oh yeah, as far as blacking out NFL RedZone; DISH has the capability of blacking out channels by zip code. So, in theory, NFL RedZone could be blacked out in markets where an NFL team is playing at home. But, because it is designed as a highlight channels, I suspect the NFL does not have an issue with this. Though, I will be interested to see what they do wity NFL RedZone (in Jacksonville) when Jacksonville plays at home and did not sell out forcing a blackout of the game in the Jacksonville market.


Dish can block out a channel, Redzone works so differently and so fast, there is no way they could block out anything.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

nmetro said:


> DISH has the capability of blacking out channels by zip code. So, in theory, NFL RedZone could be blacked out in markets where an NFL team is playing at home. But, because it is designed as a highlight channels, I suspect the NFL does not have an issue with this.


It is their channel, so they shouldn't have a problem. Their contracts with broadcasters are the only issue ... if CBS or FOX complain they may have to be less live. But the rights belong to the NFL ... if the networks want games to air they will have to play along.

The channel is good, but it is no replacement for the drama of watching the full game. You'll see the "best" of each game but only in an ADHD/ADD serving way. I don't believe it will hurt the broadcast ratings.


----------



## jerbear4 (Dec 19, 2005)

At first I was somewhat skeptical of this channel but thought I would take a chance to see if it may be worth the price every month. I actually like the channel because it shows you live clips from all the games going on at the same time. This makes it nice if the only game in your area is not viewing what one would call a spectacular game. For those not familiar with the channel here is what it does. It just simply will go to a game where the team is in the red zone and stay there until they either score a TD or field goal. If the team in the red zone fumbles then it will go to another game that may be in the red zone or it may not be depending if any other team made it to the red zone. Sure the drawback is that you are not watching the whole game but you do get a variety of games. This channel is really awesome for those in a fantasy league. Plus the other drawback is that once Sunday at 8 PM EST comes then the channel blacks out until the following Sunday. For me though it is not a bad channel due to the variety it offers. So it really is not a highlight channel unless all teams are in commercial break. I give the channel a thumbs up.


----------



## epokopac (Aug 8, 2007)

GrumpyBear said:


> Dish can block out a channel, Redzone works so differently and so fast, there is no way they could block out anything.


I agree GrumpyBear. It would be a "nightmare" to attempt to blackout local feeds considering how fast things change. Besides, the games belong to the NFL, it's THEIR network, and they can do whatever they like with them. I "did" notice that when RZ cut to the MIA-ATL game (my live local game on CBS that I was viewing in a PIP window), it "was" about 15-20 seconds behind the live local feed. No blackouts; no commercials; I love it! :joy:


----------



## DBSNewbie (Nov 3, 2007)

epokopac said:


> I agree GrumpyBear. It would be a "nightmare" to attempt to blackout local feeds considering how fast things change. Besides, the games belong to the NFL, it's THEIR network, and they can do whatever they like with them. I "did" notice that when RZ cut to the MIA-ATL game (my live local game on CBS that I was viewing in a PIP window), *it "was" about 15-20 seconds behind the live local feed*. No blackouts; no commercials; I love it! :joy:


Did the announcer say it was "live" or did they say that it just happened "a moment ago".

Thanks.


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

DBSNewbie said:


> Did the announcer say it was "live" or did they say that it just happened "a moment ago".
> 
> Thanks.


I don't remember them saying "this just happened"( or anything along those lines) and switching to a game. They would say going live to game X in the afternoon, in the morning, they would just switch, announce while you were watching it who was in the Redzone, or who was driving, granted this didn't mean that team was about to score, several times they switched and next thing you know a Turnover or something. Anytime a game went to commercial or timeout, the would switch to a new game, never giving anything away. 
Several times the game being Broadcast locally was in my PiP, and Redzone would switch to it, Redzone was behind 5-20 sec's even in the live action. Wasn't to worried about the delay though, as a Friend of mine in Temecula, who has had cable, Direct and now Fios, he and I over the years have talked while watching the same game, and noticed that one Carrier can be ahead of another carrier by several Sec's. It was worse when he Had Cable, he was always 10Sec's behind. I would say Kick, and he would count until he saw the kick. 
Direct and Dish, go neck and neck, CBS, ESPN, and ABC on Dish is 3-5 sec's faster, and Fox and NBC are faster on Direct by the same 3-5 sec's. So Redzone behind by 5-20 Sec's seemed normally considering they have to rebroadcast the signal they are recieving.
His FioS install is next week, we will see what kind of signal difference there is then.


----------



## DBSNewbie (Nov 3, 2007)

GrumpyBear said:


> I don't remember them saying "this just happened"( or anything along those lines) and switching to a game. They would say going live to game X in the afternoon, in the morning, they would just switch, announce while you were watching it who was in the Redzone, or who was driving, granted this didn't mean that team was about to score, several times they switched and next thing you know a Turnover or something. Anytime a game went to commercial or timeout, the would switch to a new game, never giving anything away.
> Several times the game being Broadcast locally was in my PiP, and Redzone would switch to it, Redzone was behind 5-20 sec's even in the live action. Wasn't to worried about the delay though, as a Friend of mine in Temecula, who has had cable, Direct and now Fios, he and I over the years have talked while watching the same game, and noticed that one Carrier can be ahead of another carrier by several Sec's. It was worse when he Had Cable, he was always 10Sec's behind. I would say Kick, and he would count until he saw the kick.
> Direct and Dish, go neck and neck, CBS, ESPN, and ABC on Dish is 3-5 sec's faster, and Fox and NBC are faster on Direct by the same 3-5 sec's. So Redzone behind by 5-20 Sec's seemed normally considering they have to rebroadcast the signal they are recieving.
> His FioS install is next week, we will see what kind of signal difference there is then.


Thanks again GrumpyBear.

I would imagine that there would be some sort of delay due to rebroadcasting the feed they are receiving, but even with the necessary delay, 20 seconds does seem way too long.

(When watching a live sporting event from the actual venue I have noticed that the broadcast feed from the network that is shown from either the suites or bars in the stadium have a 2 - 3 second delay, at the most, from what is happening in real time on the field or on the court)

Anyhow, if one is just watching the RZC this delay means nothing, but if one had the RZC and a separate game feed either on PIP or another screen, I would find it as a minor annoyance.

For comparison purposes, all of D*'s channels from the Game Mix to their RZC are in exact sync with the actual game feed that they broadcast on Sunday Ticket. There is a split second delay compared to the CBS and Fox OTA feeds (here in Los Angeles) and is actually 2 - 3 seconds ahead of the LiL and DNS feeds.


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

DBSNewbie said:


> Anyhow, if one is just watching the RZC this delay means nothing, but if one had the RZC and a separate game feed either on PIP or another screen, I would find it as a minor annoyance.
> QUOTE]
> A minor Annoyance yes, but VERY disconcerting on the eye though when the PiP and Redzone are the same channel and not in Sync. Only a couple times and only in the afternoon was the Redzone and PiP in Sync.


----------



## shadough (Dec 31, 2006)

Addressing the blackout issue, yes its going to be nearly imposible to 'blackout' the breif lookins on the 'local' team on RZC. 
YES, when the HOME team is @HOME, the competing network cannot show a game. This rule was however lifted for the past weekend because CBS was not showing ANY late games so therefore everyone must be able to see an early game, unrestricted from blackout, since showing an alternate late game was not an option cuz CBS seems to always show US open coverage during week 1. HOwever, the nonsellout blackout policy would of still been in effect, but I think in this case, any team affected by that who WOULD of been on CBS, would of simply seen an alternate game on CBS.

In regard to RZC showing LIVE games: Yes they are live; there were a few times where they showed a highlight, usually a fieldgoal, an Hanson said something to the effect of "just a moment ago". But everything else was live. Keep in mind that the games are first beamed to NFL networks studios via satelite, then uploaded back to a satelite where dishnetwork downloads it, re-processes it an sends back up to their birds an then finally to your TV. So yes it should be delayed a few seconds from say an 'over-the-air' broadcast. But keep in mind the OTA channels are also downloading their feeds from a satelite too, just not as many 'hops'. 
As far as being 'in-sync', w/ all these signals bouncing off birds in space, its not easy to syncrinize it all. I've watched games, like NBC Sunday nite football, where 2 different NBC channels, in different parts of the country, weren't even in sync w/ each other.


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

shadough said:


> As far as being 'in-sync', w/ all these signals bouncing off birds in space, its not easy to syncrinize it all. I've watched games, like NBC Sunday nite football, where 2 different NBC channels, in different parts of the country, weren't even in sync w/ each other.


I think the in-sync/live issue is really moot point. Between all the feeds, hops and everything else, when you are counting things in seconds and not minutes, its really not an issue. What I enjoyed is the fact they never spoiled the moment, when they did the switch, the Announcer didn't say this happened moments ago until AFTER the play in question was over. 
Example was the Seahawks vs Rams, they go to the Seahawk FG, you were able to see the blocked FG, that was returned for a TD, before he said that it happened moments ago. Not spoiling anything.


----------



## amahdi (Sep 30, 2002)

GrumpyBear said:


> I think the in-sync/live issue is really moot point. Between all the feeds, hops and everything else, when you are counting things in seconds and not minutes, its really not an issue. What I enjoyed is the fact they never spoiled the moment, when they did the switch, the Announcer didn't say this happened moments ago until AFTER the play in question was over.
> Example was the Seahawks vs Rams, they go to the Seahawk FG, you were able to see the blocked FG, that was returned for a TD, before he said that it happened moments ago. Not spoiling anything.


One quick question. I am also thinking of putting up 3 Dishes on my roof. 2 Directv dishs (one for regular programming and the other for International stuff) and 1 Dish Network (for other international stuff). Now putting 3 dish on the roof - does that damage the roof especially if we were to take it off if we ever sold the home?


----------



## shadough (Dec 31, 2006)

Should be fine. I have 3 dishes on my roof. 2 for E* and 1 for D* (allthough I don't use the D* one anymore). In addition, I'm also using the dish on the neighbors roof too


----------



## Grandude (Oct 21, 2004)

amahdi said:


> One quick question. I am also thinking of putting up 3 Dishes on my roof. 2 Directv dishs (one for regular programming and the other for International stuff) and 1 Dish Network (for other international stuff). Now putting 3 dish on the roof - does that damage the roof especially if we were to take it off if we ever sold the home?


You would need to seal up the holes left by the removed lag bolts to retain the integrity of the structure. I'm sure this is done all the time without problems.


----------



## Mustang Dave (Oct 13, 2006)

I have not had a chance to post since last weekend but let me just say I LOVE THIS CHANNEL!!

The around the league coverage throughout the day was very cool. Way worth the money for football fans to get this.


----------



## HobbyTalk (Jul 14, 2007)

amahdi said:


> One quick question. I am also thinking of putting up 3 Dishes on my roof. 2 Directv dishs (one for regular programming and the other for International stuff) and 1 Dish Network (for other international stuff). Now putting 3 dish on the roof - does that damage the roof especially if we were to take it off if we ever sold the home?


Most I have seen just pull the pole and leave the bracket attached to the roof.


----------



## Galaxie6411 (Aug 26, 2007)

nmetro said:


> Just curious Normally, when an NFL team is playing at home, no other can be shown at the same time while the team is playing. So, if Denver plays a 2:00 game at Mile High Stadium, then the Denver game is on CBS,, but FOX cannot show a game at the same time. So, will NFL RedZone be blacked out in this instance?


I always wondered why there was never a 4th game shown in our area, I assumed Fox figured no one would watch so they didn't air against the Donkeys. If you are a NFC west fan and live in the Donkeys coverage area you are totally screwed since there will only be a few NFC west games shown in the afternoon time slot when the Donkeys aren't playing.

I was very surprised how many games RZ happened to tune in to in time, could have been coincidence or they may delay them just enough that they can flip over to them in time. A few times the announcer did admit they were showing a replay but it wasn't very often. Also the networks would be minutes behind on showing the same highlights that the RZ had shown "live". Many times you'd see the play live on RZ then they'd switch to another game that then showed the replay of what you already saw.


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

Galaxie6411 said:


> I always wondered why there was never a 4th game shown in our area, I assumed Fox figured no one would watch so they didn't air against the Donkeys. If you are a NFC west fan and live in the Donkeys coverage area you are totally screwed since there will only be a few NFC west games shown in the afternoon time slot when the Donkeys aren't playing.


NFL Home Marketing rules dictate, how many games in the morning and afternoon, can be broadcast in your area. SUCKS big time too.


----------



## mcss1985 (Dec 6, 2007)

Can anyone confirm if TurboHD subs with multisport are supposed to be getting this channel. I watched it all last week (and love it), so it looks like I get it which is great just curious if I'm supposed to.

I was thinking about chatting with customer service to get PlatinumHD because I had Turbo prior to 8/1, but I don't want to rock the boat and risk losing my RZC. I can definitely live without Platinum if I need to. I don't think they interest me much, I was just thinking about adding them since they are free now to see what was on them.

I have had TurboHD with multisport for some time, but read that only classic 200+ was supposed to get RZC.

Like I said I'm not complaining in one bit because I love this RZC and would almost pay the extra $20/month for it (I said almost - its not _that_ great) that is would cost to get classic. Just curious about the TurboHD rules as we all know how clear they are.

Thanks


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

Galaxie6411 said:


> I always wondered why there was never a 4th game shown in our area, I assumed Fox figured no one would watch so they didn't air against the Donkeys. If you are a NFC west fan and live in the Donkeys coverage area you are totally screwed since there will only be a few NFC west games shown in the afternoon time slot when the Donkeys aren't playing.
> 
> I was very surprised how many games RZ happened to tune in to in time, could have been coincidence or they may delay them just enough that they can flip over to them in time. A few times the announcer did admit they were showing a replay but it wasn't very often. Also the networks would be minutes behind on showing the same highlights that the RZ had shown "live". Many times you'd see the play live on RZ then they'd switch to another game that then showed the replay of what you already saw.


AT&T U-verse has Red Zone also. You get all RSNS if you sub to U-450.


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

Paul Secic said:


> AT&T U-verse has Red Zone also. You get all RSNS if you sub to U-450.


Yep, U-Verse offers the Redzone NOW, in the TOP HD package. 
ATT can't explain to me why I would have to pay more for Phone, More for Internet, more for TV in a bundle from them. I use ATT DSL now, it would go up $15, a month for the same speed, Phone is $5 more than Vonage, and TV is more than Dish. Aren't Bundles supposed to SAVE you money. Enjoy Redzone over there as well, great channel. Feel free to post again, about the DVR's. Don't feel bad if you have to comeback again.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

GrumpyBear said:


> Yep, U-Verse offers the Redzone NOW, in the TOP HD package.
> ATT can't explain to me why I would have to pay more for Phone, More for Internet, more for TV in a bundle from them. I use ATT DSL now, it would go up $15, a month for the same speed, Phone is $5 more than Vonage, and TV is more than Dish. Aren't Bundles supposed to SAVE you money. Enjoy Redzone over there as well, great channel. Feel free to post again, about the DVR's. Don't feel bad if you have to comeback again.


I like ON DEMAND to come back to Charlie world. I'm still going to post here. I llike this board. I know what you mean about bundles.


----------



## james2006 (Oct 11, 2004)

For those of you who have been wanting a comparison of the D* version and the cable version, I have D* and Comcast, so I have been watching both this morning.

First off, the channels are basically the same, most of the time they are showing the same game. Overall I like the D* version better. Here are some general observations.

In general, D* seems to be quicker with highlights. There are some exceptions though...D* never showed the onside kick in the KC Oak game. I had the sound of on cable RZC, so I could not tell if it was recovered by KC or not. Not sure why D* did not show that highlight. D* had the highlight of the ATL touchdown before cable, but I have to give cable credit..they were live for the AZ blocked FG touchdown and D* showed the highlight 30 seconds later.

D* tends to cut away a lot more... I like this, less downtime is good time. For instance, after the Andre Johnson TD catch (the one handed one) cable stayed with the replays and D* cut away (great catch btw). In fact, cable stayed all the way through the XP.... Who cares about the XP? I don't. Same thing with the GB Ryan Grant TD. Cable stayed through the XP and D* cut away. When it looked like NO was going for a FG cable stayed until the FG, D* cut away for another game and came back in time for the FG.

Finally, there was a FG that D* showed that I never saw on cable (maybe I just missed it) and one time cable was showing KC on their own 30 yard line when D* was showing a game in the red zone (not sure what was happening there.

Overall they are basically the same channel. I would be surprised if the D* version is still around in a few years. That said, I think D* will always require Sunday Ticket to get any version of the RZC they decide to offer. We can only hope that Superfan falls by the wayside at some point. With the cable offering I think that add on package has taken a hit. (Thankfully you can usually get superfan free)

That's my two cents.


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

I think I found my problem with RedZone.

I don't want to get up at all because I may miss something.


----------



## Galaxie6411 (Aug 26, 2007)

I am still use to commercials so when they show a network feed that is going to commercial I still have that impulse to change the channel or get up. I think the only bad thing about this channel is definitely the fact that I won't get anything done on Sunday now. Even teams I don't care about are interesting just because you see the important/big plays.


----------



## CoolGui (Feb 9, 2006)

I'm loving the red zone... I didn't get a chance to see it last week because I was at the game, but now I would rather watch it than the full game going on the other channel


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

james2006 said:


> For those of you who have been wanting a comparison of the D* version and the cable version, I have D* and Comcast, so I have been watching both this morning.


For clarification ... are you comparing DirecTV vs Comcast? Based on your Sunday Ticket comments it looks like you are.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

James Long said:


> For clarification ... are you comparing DirecTV vs Comcast? Based on your Sunday Ticket comments it looks like you are.


But the Comcast Redzone is the exact same as Dish's, so it makes sense.


----------



## james2006 (Oct 11, 2004)

sigma1914 said:


> But the Comcast Redzone is the exact same as Dish's, so it makes sense.


Yeah, it's my understanding that there are only two versions: the one produced by D* and the one produced by NFL Network. Therefore, it stands to reason that Comcast and Dish have the same one. One thing that Dish has that I don't have here on Comcast in San Francisco is HD for the Redzone channel. That, obviously, is the biggest reason I will stick with D*s version. Maybe HD will come next week for SF Comcast; they did not even have the channel available in SD or HD for week 1.

One more thing I wanted to add: it seemed like D* was doing the split-screen thing more than the cable/dish version. Interestingly, D* seems to be going to split-screen a lot more this year than in years prior. (I guess that figures, b/c one of their ads for Sunday Ticket is all about RZC and split-screen.)

All and all I am glad more people are getting to see this channel. I remember the sheer and utter delight that I felt when I first saw RZC. RZC is a whole new way to watch football, especially for fantasy nuts. If you are anything like me, the channel will be the driving force behind getting multiple TVs in your viewing area.


----------



## Dishcomm (Jan 31, 2009)

Red Zone is THE BOMB!!!!


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

Ok,
I have discovered a HUGE problem with the Redzone channel.
Redzone makes it impossible to keep an eye on the Nascar Races. Normally I have the NASCAR Race on one tuner and bounce between NFL games, now I JUST can't do that. I have the NFL game and the Redzone channel on instead, and the Redzone channel just has to much going on. NASCAR has another problem to contend with now.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

GrumpyBear said:


> Ok,
> I have discovered a HUGE problem with the Redzone channel.
> Redzone makes it impossible to keep an eye on the Nascar Races. Normally I have the NASCAR Race on one tuner and bounce between NFL games, now I JUST can't do that. I have the NFL game and the Redzone channel on instead, and the Redzone channel just has to much going on. NASCAR has another problem to contend with now.


They should have put Joey's crash on the Red Zone channel. Yes, I know that NASCAR isn't the NFL but 7 1/4 flips was worth a replay. I'm glad I have a HD DVR.


----------

